# Z68 für Sims 3 ausreichend !



## Bubu82 (23. Dezember 2012)

*Z68 für Sims 3 ausreichend !*

Mal eine kurze frage ich hab ein Asus P8Z68 V mit einen G550 Celeron.
Reicht die integrierte Grafikkarte für Sims 3 ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Z68 für Sims 3 ausreichend !*

Wenn du alles auf minimal stellst und die Auflösung niedrig ist könnte es knapp reichen zum spielen aber ein Genuss wirds sicherlich nicht - dafür wurde an der CPU einfach zu rigoros gespart.

Hier siehst du die Benchmarks mit eine GTX280 (die sehr viel schneller ist als die integrierte Grafikeinheit deines Celeron), deine CPU wäre hier wohl am ehesten mit einem E6600 bis E8400 vergleichbar.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2009/05/Sims3-CPUs-1680.png

Ich tippe eher darauf, dass du dich da auf ne Ruckelorgie einstellen musst.


----------



## Heretic (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Z68 für Sims 3 ausreichend !*

Für Welche auflösung ?

Wenns ne recht kleine ist und nicht auf High gezockt wird. Sollte das knapp möglich sein. 

MfG Heretic


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Z68 für Sims 3 ausreichend !*

Das Board ist dafür quasi egal, die IGPU sitzt ja in der CPU. Die scheint ja sogar um einiges schwächer zu sein wie der regulären i5 usw.


> Sogenannte *On-board Grafiklösungen*, eignen sich allenfalls zum Spielen bei niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen. Hier empfiehlt es sich in jedem Fall, mit einer günstigen Grafikkarte nachzurüsten.


So steht es in den Anforderungen geschrieben


----------



## Bubu82 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Z68 für Sims 3 ausreichend !*

Ist nur für die Freundin gedacht zum ab und zu zocken ! Dachte die reicht für das game . 
Siehts die Gpu nicht auf dem board


----------



## Heretic (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Z68 für Sims 3 ausreichend !*

Nein das Board bietet lediglich die Chips und verbindungen an um sie zu nutzen sowie einen Bildschirm anzuschließen.

Die eigendliche Rechenpower steckt im CPU drinne (der bereich IGP).
Deshalb ändert sich die leistung dieser "Grafikkarten" auch mit der CPU und nicht mit dem Board.
Ein Teures Board oder ein super duper ausgestattetes Board hat keinen Mehrwert für die IGP.

Und wie gesagt. Es ist stark abhängig von der Auflösung und selbst dann... naja das wurde ja schon erwähnt...

MfG Heretic


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Z68 für Sims 3 ausreichend !*



Bubu82 schrieb:


> Siehts die Gpu nicht auf dem board


 
Nein, in neueren Generationen von CPUs ist die "Grafikkarte" direkt in der CPU als weiterer Kern sozusagen integriert.
Diese sind aber weit weniger leistungsfähig als echte Grafikkarten (grade die extremen Low-End Modelle wie der Celeron) und eigentlich nur zum Office-Betrieb gedacht wo man keine 3D-Leistung braucht.

Wenn die Sims 3 auf ordentlichen Einstellungen flüssig laufen soll bräuchte es zumindest eine Unterklasse Grafikkarte wie etwa eine HD7750. Die gibts für etwa 75€: HIS Radeon HD 7750 iCooler, 1GB DDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI (H775FS1G)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Z68 für Sims 3 ausreichend !*



Bubu82 schrieb:


> Siehts die Gpu nicht auf dem board



Die IGPU sitzt in der CPU da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab, schaue doch mal bei Geizhals nach was bei den Boards steht und was die bei den CPUs schreiben. Ich würde eine kleine Karte kaufen, entweder hier auf dem Marktplatz gebraucht oder in der Bucht der Halsabschneider.


----------



## Heretic (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Z68 für Sims 3 ausreichend !*

Genau siehst du es , wenn du bei diesem Vergleich mal auf IGP achtest : Produktvergleich Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K), Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K), Intel Core i3-2100, 2x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80623I32100), Intel Celeron Dual-Core G550, 2x 2.60GHz, boxed (BX80623G550) | 

die neuen und großen CPU haben mitlerweile IGPs mit denen man etwas spielen kann. Aber deiner leistet halt nicht gerade viel:
HD Graphics auf dem Desktop: Intel greift in die Minuskiste : Intels Core-CPUs der zweiten Generation: Das Sandy Bridge Review

Bin daher auch der ansicht von Incredible Alk. Besorg dir ne kleine Graka. Muss ja nix großes sein.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Bubu82 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Z68 für Sims 3 ausreichend !*

Welche Grafikkarte würdet ihr empfehlen


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Z68 für Sims 3 ausreichend !*



Bubu82 schrieb:


> Welche Grafikkarte würdet ihr empfehlen


 
Ich bin mal so frei und zitiere mich selbst 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn die Sims 3 auf ordentlichen Einstellungen flüssig laufen soll  bräuchte es zumindest eine Unterklasse Grafikkarte wie etwa eine HD7750.  Die gibts für etwa 75€: HIS Radeon HD 7750 iCooler, 1GB DDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI (H775FS1G)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Z68 für Sims 3 ausreichend !*

Vielleicht einen gebrauchte HD 5770 / 6770 oder eine die Karte direkt darunter


----------



## Bubu82 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Z68 für Sims 3 ausreichend !*

Ist jetzt net böse gemeint , und habe deinen beitrag auch gelesen nur finde ich das weng zuviel.
Musst bedenken das des mein Server ist , und meine Freundin jetzt meint mit Sims anzufangen. Also dachte ich mir soll sie den nehmen nur für ihre manchmal will ich nicht zuviel bezahlen. Von mir aus auch gebraucht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Z68 für Sims 3 ausreichend !*

Das sind die Karten die die getestet haben:
*Nvidea Chipsatz:*

NVIDIA GeForce FX 5900 und FX 5950 (beide Modelle nur mit Einschränkungen)
NVIDIA GeForce 6500, 6600 und 6800
NVIDIA GeForce 7200, 7300, 7600, 7800, 7900 und 7950
NVIDIA GeForce 8400, 8500, 8600 und 8800
NVIDIA GeForce 9600 und 9800
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 und GTX 280
*ATI Radeon Chipsatz:*

ATI Radeon 9500, 9600 und 9800
ATI Radeon X300, X600, X700, X800 und X850
ATI Radeon X1300, X1600, X1800, X1900 und X1950
ATI Radeon HD 2400, HD 2600 und HD 2900
ATI Radeon HD 3450, HD 3650, HD 3850 und HD 3870
ATI Radeon HD 4850 und HD 4870
Da müßte es leicht sein etwas hier auf dem Marktplatz zu ergattern. Ich würde da mal ein Gesuch nach einer HD 5770 / 5750 einstellen


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Z68 für Sims 3 ausreichend !*



Bubu82 schrieb:


> Ist jetzt net böse gemeint , und habe deinen beitrag auch gelesen nur finde ich das weng zuviel.


 
Das Problem ist - eine Grafikkarte für unter 50€ zu kaufen ist sinnlos da die nicht mehr wirklich viel schneller ist als die, die du schon hast. 
Die 7750 ist schon die kleinste/billigste Karte wenn man die aktuelle Generation nimmt.
Mit etwas glück kannste ältere Karten auch gebraucht billiger bekommen aber wie gesagt bei dem Budget ist man sehr eingeschränkt.


----------



## Bubu82 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Z68 für Sims 3 ausreichend !*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Problem ist - eine Grafikkarte für unter 50€ zu kaufen ist sinnlos da die nicht mehr wirklich viel schneller ist als die, die du schon hast.
> Die 7750 ist schon die kleinste/billigste Karte wenn man die aktuelle Generation nimmt.
> Mit etwas glück kannste ältere Karten auch gebraucht billiger bekommen aber wie gesagt bei dem Budget ist man sehr eingeschränkt.


 
Was sagt ihr zur 4670 oder lieber 5770


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Z68 für Sims 3 ausreichend !*

Wenn dann doch eher die 5770, die 4670 wäre ein mieser Kompromiss


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Z68 für Sims 3 ausreichend !*

Sind beide nicht grade die Brüller aber wenn möglich eher die 5770.

EDIT: Ach der Doc war wieder ne Sekunde schneller


----------



## Bubu82 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Z68 für Sims 3 ausreichend !*

Ok danke euch beiden werde nach einer 5770 schauen.
Was man nicht alles für die freundin macht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Z68 für Sims 3 ausreichend !*

Meine Posts haben immer Vorrang.
Für gelegendliche Spielchen reicht die Karte ja, ansonsten würde ich auch eher das aktuellere Modell nehmen


----------



## Bubu82 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Z68 für Sims 3 ausreichend !*

Was würdet ihr maximal für eine 5770 zahlen


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Z68 für Sims 3 ausreichend !*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Meine Posts haben immer Vorrang.


 Du hast ja auch mehr als doppelt so viele Posts wie ich und... zum Glück nicht ganz doppelt so viele Jahre auf dem Buckel. 




Bubu82 schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr maximal für eine 5770 zahlen


 
20€? 

Im Ernst ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht. In den regionen kenne ich mich grade was gebrauchte Hardware angeht wenig aus. Aber für eine solche gebrauchte Karte würde ich wirklich nicht mehr ausgeben wollen. Maximalst vielleicht noch 30.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Z68 für Sims 3 ausreichend !*

Kann man so schlecht sagen da ja keiner das Alter der Karte kennt. Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fesnter mit ca 40 - max 50 Taler


----------



## Bubu82 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Z68 für Sims 3 ausreichend !*

Ok danke Leute


----------

